# New Spring "Do's" for the Rodent Mafia Queen and the Gangstas



## Ozarkgal (Apr 28, 2013)

Most of the day was spent today giving Lovey, the Queen of the Rodent Mafia and the Gangstas their new spring coiffures. First came Lovey, in her fashionable lion clip. She is always so proud of her new do. Then came Rooney, Squiggy and Ohno. 

Lovey always gets to go first.  Once she gets wind of the action about to happen she skedaddles into the secret hiding places that only cats know of.  She is actually pretty good about the whole ordeal.  Being a professional groomer for 18 years I have the scars to prove that most cats are less than thrilled with electric clippers buzzing over their bodies and will attempt to maim, if not kill you.

 


Next comes the Rooney man...he's quite the dignified, no nonsense fellow.  Today, he was on the alert for anything that moved which resulted in getting half of one of his 3 inch eyelashes chopped off.

 

 Squiggy, my little tater man is a good boy. He thinks any kind of attention is good, except a bath








 Last, but not least is Ohno, aka Goober. He stood by the grooming table almost the entire time I was grooming Squiggy waiting for his buddy to come and play. He somehow thought he was going to escape his turn at beautification and keep playing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL, thanks for sharing those pics Ozarkgal...they look great!   I know what you mean about how their eyebrows move to follow any action around them. Lovey look neat in her lion cut!  I've never clippered a cat, but I will give mine a little "Brazilian" now and then, to keep things neat with his thick fur.  I use the small quiet Oster "Whisper" clipper for that, and he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 29, 2013)

Those poor animals. The humiliation they have to put up with to please their humans.:redface-new:


----------



## TICA (Apr 30, 2013)

You did a fantastic job!  I won't even do the puppies nails.  I want them to love me so take them to a professional - she can take the heat!!   I have tried to clip the horse's bridal path, made a mess of that too!


----------

